# CUBS!  Gather here.



## WishingStar (Dec 15, 2008)

X-posted from my journal - http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/526520/


> An idea just struck me. How many of you guys would be interested in making a small (at first) cub convention? I mean, we could hold it in a local pub or something and just shack up at a motel, and when more cubs gather through the years we could move elsewhere. Dunno where we could hold it, but I'd like to at least invision this.
> 
> So, cubs, baby furs - grab your friends, bring them here, and give me suggestions!
> 
> ...


It's kind of setting up a local meet.  OH, PA, MD, WV, and VA are are doable locations for me at the moment, but I need the rest of you to help me decide where, when, how, and how much.  If not '09, maybe '10.  This is something I want to really do for the cub community.

*I do not want to focus on adult themes.*
 
Instead, I would really like to focus on the cuteness, playfulness, and good nature of must cub furs.  So please drop your ideas here.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

i live in england. we should do it here, make the bastards come to the uk for a change.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

:3

What the....


----------



## WishingStar (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, if you live in England - why not help gather up some English cubs in this thread.  I'm not going to stop you from sub-planning :3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

WishingStar said:


> Well, if you live in England - why not help gather up some English cubs in this thread. I'm not going to stop you from sub-planning :3


English Fur are pretty rare and there is only a handfull of /cub/ furs in england and they are proably shy aswell like most furs.

:3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh im too lazy


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 15, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> i live in england. we should do it here, make the bastards come to the uk for a change.



I didn't know you were a baby fur


----------



## Tansei Kitsune (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> English Fur are pretty rare and there is only a handfull of /cub/ furs in england and they are proably shy aswell like most furs.
> 
> :3



I'm a Demi-English fur. I go to england once every four years. Not a cub though. Sorry.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I didn't know you were a baby fur


does 17 count as a baby fur?


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

Tansei Kitsune said:


> I'm a Demi-English fur. I go to england once every four years.


 You should visit me  \  / We could have a party.

ontop: Yes not many English furs.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 15, 2008)

Please be nice, guys.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Please be nice, guys.


 We are :3 Silly otter


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> Silly otter


Oh fuck i see an b& comming on


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> Oh fuck i see an b& comming on


 xD haha


D: well I hope not...


----------



## Doug (Dec 15, 2008)

This reminds me of Geohash Meetups... we could try that


----------



## Takun (Dec 15, 2008)

Kil.....er _hug _it with fire?


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 15, 2008)

Erm try ukfur forum for stuff like this in England. 
Not FA because most people are idiots and also most are from America.


----------



## WishingStar (Dec 15, 2008)

Emphasizing that this meetup would *not* be about adult themes, but cubs in general - having a kid character and just meeting like-minded people on why they have kid / cub characters.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Erm try ukfur forum for stuff like this in England.
> Not FA because most people are idiots and also most are from America.


love how you tied 'idiots' in the same line with 'america'


----------



## WishingStar (Dec 15, 2008)

Please keep this thread on track.  Ok, guys?


----------



## Takun (Dec 15, 2008)

WishingStar said:


> Emphasizing that this meetup would *not* be about adult themes, but cubs in general - having a kid character and just meeting like-minded people on why they have kid / cub characters.




I know, I know....this ice cream truck is for selling ice cream, not luring in kids


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 15, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> love how you tied 'idiots' in the same line with 'america'


 
I totally didn't mean to do that. 

And also wishingstar you won't get far trying to set up something like this.


----------



## WishingStar (Dec 15, 2008)

Says you, Mr. Fox.  The more I try, the better I'll do each time.  FA is a beginning.  Connections make connections, and I'm not gonna be let down! <3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

WishingStar said:


> Says you, Mr. Fox. The more I try, the better I'll do each time. FA is a beginning. Connections make connections, and I'm not gonna be let down! <3


 :3 Thats a really nice way to think about it.

Damn my negativity.


----------



## WishingStar (Dec 15, 2008)

If I never speak up, nobody is going to know about my ideas.  I'm sure there are other cubs in my area just wanting to meet up, talk, have lunch - things like that.  Nothing near AnthroCon or any other convention, but something to enjoy on the side.

Book a little motel / hotel with some rooms for the guests, just spend time playing video games with each other, maybe go shopping at the mall, seeing the sights... *sigh*  Makes me happy thinking about it.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

WishingStar said:


> If I never speak up, nobody is going to know about my ideas. I'm sure there are other cubs in my area just wanting to meet up, talk, have lunch - things like that. Nothing near AnthroCon or any other convention, but something to enjoy on the side.
> 
> Book a little motel / hotel with some rooms for the guests, just spend time playing video games with each other, maybe go shopping at the mall, seeing the sights... *sigh* Makes me happy thinking about it.


Man xD  that sounds like fun 
And big con like that start from small meeting and grow.


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 15, 2008)

WishingStar said:


> Says you, Mr. Fox. The more I try, the better I'll do each time. FA is a beginning. Connections make connections, and I'm not gonna be let down! <3


 
Now look, i'm only giving you a hint and that is to make this thread on the ukfur forums. You are alot more likely to get interest from there rather then from FA.


----------



## WishingStar (Dec 15, 2008)

...But *I'm* not from the UK, the other cub was. XD

Zanzer: Exactly!  AnthroCon grew out of PhillyCon :3


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh yeah my mistake. I'll facepalm for myself. 

Good luck getting it all up and running.


----------



## WishingStar (Dec 15, 2008)

*giggles and offers a hug*  It's ok!  And thanks for the well-wishing.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

WishingStar said:


> ...But *I'm* not from the UK, the other cub was. XD
> 
> Zanzer: Exactly! AnthroCon grew out of PhillyCon :3


 xD Yeah it was... This time next year your going to be the owner of a big furcon lol


----------



## WishingStar (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't expect things to happen _that _quick, but I _will _be going to AnthroCon '09 :3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 15, 2008)

WishingStar said:


> I don't expect things to happen _that _quick, but I _will _be going to AnthroCon '09 :3


 xD hahaha you never know. 

Have fun ^.^ I'm sure it will be a blast! 


Envys you xD


----------



## Scotty_Kat (Dec 15, 2008)

WishingStar said:


> If I never speak up, nobody is going to know about my ideas.  I'm sure there are other cubs in my area just wanting to meet up, talk, have lunch - things like that.  Nothing near AnthroCon or any other convention, but something to enjoy on the side.
> 
> Book a little motel / hotel with some rooms for the guests, just spend time playing video games with each other, maybe go shopping at the mall, seeing the sights... *sigh*  Makes me happy thinking about it.



Sounds like a good idea to me. Me being in NY, I'd like a more eastern or central meeting spot.


----------



## WishingStar (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, perhaps AC 09 will be a good first meeting.  I'll try to get in contact with some other people going. :3


----------



## Jim094 (Dec 16, 2008)

WishingStar said:


> Says you, Mr. Fox.  The more I try, the better I'll do each time.  FA is a beginning.  Connections make connections, and I'm not gonna be let down! <3



Actually I'm pretty sure Orca does this in Canada every month. You could 'prolly ask him for some pointers on how to go about organizing such an event.


----------



## WishingStar (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the hint!


----------



## hyprthecat (Dec 17, 2008)

Make it a weekend thing like a weekend of the Ohio state fair and you may have support from MI, IN, and ON furries.


----------

